# 8 pointer down



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Been a tough year so far here in NE Ohio. Almost all activity has been at night, but catching a few smaller bucks and three shooters on trailcams. Have two stands 50 yds apart, one overlooking a nice lane in the woods, 30 yds from a white oak they've been hitting hard for a month, the other 50yds inside the woods bordering what was soybean but now winter wheat field. Started seeing some chasing two weeks ago and got busted by a small buck and a better buck last weekend, one from each stand.

Slept in with the rain and wind this morning and got set up by the white oak at noon. Had a small 8pt come in 15 minutes later 50 yds away. Grunted twice and he looked for a few seconds, but then turned and went back the same way he came in. Not up for a fight I guess. Figured he was headed for the corner of the winter wheat field and decided to switch stands an hour later. Sat for the next 4 hrs with nothing but tree rats making far too much noise. Hear a branch snap to my left and caught this guy entering the woods, just cruising slowly in no big hurry. He angles off to my left out of range to about 80 yds, stopping briefly to look my way when I grunted twice and bleated once. He started working a scrape for a few minutes and I thought what the heck. Picked up the rattling antlers and did a quick clatter/tick/clatter 5 second sequence. He heard it and worked my way until broadside at 22yds. Drew and he stopped with a tree blocking the shot, but then took two steps forward. Shot hit a bit higher than I wanted, without a passthru and he spun off thru the wheat field, tail down and running hard. He turned into the woods about 100yd off and I burned that spot into my mind. Thought that the tracking might be tough and only minutes til sunset. Called brother and he got there a half hour later. We went to the spot I had marked where he hit the woods and we only found a few drops of blood and leaf skids for the first ten yds. Spotted him down twenty yds away. Shot clipped near lung and went solidly thru fat part of far lung, broadhead striking far shoulder blade. My Exceed and Slick Trick Magnums did it again for me.

Not a monster, but a respectable very healthy looking deer.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's a great looking bow kill buck. congrats on getting your buck, and sticking with the hunt. thanks for sharing your hunt with us.
sherman


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Great buck! Congrats.


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Great work on a nice deer!


----------



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

Congrats on a nice deer.


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Gutsy move switching stands. Good job.


----------



## dar8600 (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice buck.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats: Perfect rack and great picture.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> Congrats: Perfect rack and great picture.


Thanks everyone. Gonna do a euromount with this one.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Hunted with my son yesterday. Set him up in the same stand I shot my eight pt from two weeks ago. I sat in our second stand 50yds away.

About 9am I glance towards him and see he is standing and at full draw. Then I saw a small buck walk onto the opening in front of him. The buck paused and looked around, and then stared up at him for a good minute. Thought he was going to split, but then took a few steps forward. He took a quartering towards shot at 20yds and the buck spun and ran out to the wheat field 50 yds away and stood there. I heard a crack when he shot and thought he must have missed or hit a sapling. A few minutes later he called me and said he hit him and that he bedded down in the field. As we were talking the buck got up and walked 20 yds and bedded again. A few minute later he got up and slowly walked out of sight past a woodline 120 yds away.

I got over to him a few minutes later a got him out of the tree safely. This is his second year bowhunting and his adrenaline was thru the roof. We spoke about the shot and he thought he hit back a bit, maybe clipping a branch. Not good I thought, thinking liver shot. The deer was definitely hurt bad to do what he did bedding in the open field. He thought the deer kept the arrow as it ran. We tried to find blood where he bedded but found nothing. Figured liver or worse, a gut shot, but couldn't understand why no pass thru unless he hit the opposite rear hip. We backed out to give him time thinking he's just as dead in a few hers and not wanting to bump him off a bed. Called brother for an extra set of eyes and went back up to the house. Bro got there at 1pm and we went back to the stand. Put my son back in the tree and had him recreate the shot. We found the back 10 inches of his arrow snapped off where he was hit with no blood. We crossed the field to where the buck founded the corner of the woodline, still no blood. We followed the woodline another 40yds and found his first deer down and already stiff just off the edge of the field.

Turned out that he clipped the top back edge of the nearside lung, passed over the liver/stomach just under the spine and hit the opposite hip, severing a major vein somewhere. The abdominal cavity was full of dark red blood. Not a drop of blood was found, except where he was found just 15 yds from where my buck dropped two weeks ago. He's been hunting for ten years and this is his first deer.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

Great story. Attention to detail made for a great recovery! Good buck.


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Awesome story and a nice basket rack! Your son has got to be thrilled with that! Long road but finally first deer down AND its a buck! Way to go!


----------



## Twister Tail 14 (Apr 14, 2009)

Great buck!


----------

